# Help: I need information on how to bring my car with me to Canada



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, this sounds like a simple thing: I live in USA as a dual citizen, I want to move to Canada and bring my older car with me. HOW do I do it? What papers do I need? I just can't find out. 

Anyone have any tips or links on how to do this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> Ok, this sounds like a simple thing: I live in USA as a dual citizen, I want to move to Canada and bring my older car with me. HOW do I do it? What papers do I need? I just can't find out.
> 
> Anyone have any tips or links on how to do this?


How old is the car and to which Province are you immigrating?


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

The car is 7 years old and moving to Ontario.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> The car is 7 years old and moving to Ontario.



Hopefully this will help you:- 
Steps to Import car Canada | Canada auto import guide


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Auld.

However isn't this information just for NEW cars? ie "Step #5 – Purchase your vehicle
Once you have the first for steps in place, purchase your vehicle and have the dealer fax the bill of sale and title to the border immediately."

What if I already own the vehicle. I can't believe it's so hard to find out this information. The Canadians need to revamp their web site and make it easier to find info, IMHO.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Try this website:- Vehicle Importation from the United States - Vehicle Importation - Road & Motor Vehicles Safety - Road Transportation - Transport Canada


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Also try this link..

www.riv.ca Importing a U.S. vehicle (You can also email them about specific questions). 

Click on HOW TO IMPORT and it tells you exactly what you need to do. This is the contracting company that handles all importation of autos etc. 

Good Luck.


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Also try this link..
> 
> Importing a U.S. vehicle | Importer un véhicule des É.U. Importing a U.S. vehicle (You can also email them about specific questions).
> 
> ...



Thanks guys - those links really helped me out.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

you may also need to get an inspection done


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

mcd1203 said:


> you may also need to get an inspection done


When you say "inspection", do you mean a United States State Inspection, or a Canadian Inspection, or the border guards "inspect the vehicle"? Thanks!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

nmreich said:


> When you say "inspection", do you mean a United States State Inspection, or a Canadian Inspection, or the border guards "inspect the vehicle"? Thanks!


I think once you cross the border, you have so many days to get your car inspected for compliance with all the standards within Canada. This, I believe can be done anywhere like a Canadian Tire or some place like that. 

I think this is on the first page of the site...

After payment and the recall clearance documentation have been received, the Registrar of Imported Vehicles will forward you an inspection form by e-mail (if your e-mail address is on file), by fax (if your fax number is on file) or by regular mail. The inspection form contains all the information you will need to determine exactly what modifications are necessary to pass the RIV inspection. 
It is your responsibility to complete the necessary modifications within 45 days from the date of importation. You may have the modifications done by the mechanic or garage of your choice. However, in some cases, the manufacturer has advised Transport Canada that any modifications to the vehicle must be performed by a service centre authorized by the manufacturer. The manufacturer’s specific requirements are published in the relevant sections on the List of Vehicles Admissible from the United States. 



Good Luck

"Failure is not our only punishment for laziness; there is also the success of others. "
Jules Renard (1864-1910) French writer.


----------

